# swaping a bigger turbo



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

i have my stock sr turbo but my friend that has DSM gave me a Supra 91 JDM turbo that needs seals. the turbo is huge i hope i dont it to change anything for my to use it. I'm asking would it fit my stock exhaust manifold or do i need to get a other one and do anyone know were i can send the turbo to get fix? thanks for the help.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, a toyota turbo won't fit a manifold flanged for a garrett turbo.

along with that...I don't think that turbo is bigger than a t25 anyways.


----------

